# Arc AAA mod with Cree XR-E vs. LOP SE



## MillerMods (Nov 3, 2006)

Here are some shot's comparing an LOP SE on high w/ an SV1H Lux I (Left), the Cree monster at 1 watt or ~320mA (center), and one of my Luxeon Arc mods w/ an SWOH Lux I driven at 1.5 watts or 470mA (right). The lights are about 1 foot from the wall.














Here's some photo's of my first trial runs. Unfortunately I'm not good with my camera and I didn't figure out how to turn off the auto adjustment for exposure. So the difference for the different drive levels isn't as obvious in the photo's as it actually is in person.

LOP SE on high (stock driver w/ an SV1H Lux I) vs. Arc AAA head w/ Cree XR-E (P3 brightness). The lights are about 6 feet from the wall.

Arc Cree @ 180mA




Arc Cree @ 240mA




Arc Cree @ 350mA






I had another photo here but I removed it because it gave the the illusion that the reflector was way off center, but it was because the very edge of the polished reflector is at a different angle. The stock reflector is a little larger in diameter than my cut for the new reflector.


----------



## ICUDoc (Nov 3, 2006)

Good job as usual MM

Was it easy getting the LED in?
Any tips for others on how to solder the little buggers?

Thanks a lot- good luck with a new MM line!


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 3, 2006)

It's a very tedious process because the pads left on the Cree after being cut down are very small and requires good soldering skills and a steady hand to get the wires well attached.


----------



## thanos (Nov 3, 2006)

Good job mate. I understand you'll be doing a bit more testing, but when are you lookin at putting the cree arc AAA into production?


----------



## TENMMIKE (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## GhostReaction (Nov 4, 2006)

how about a Cree in one of those LOP se. More space to work around it.


----------



## grift (Nov 4, 2006)

looks promising, anxiously awaiting the sales thread for these...


----------



## Manzerick (Nov 4, 2006)

that's some good power in a small package!

Everything that was true a short while ago has changed...


----------



## coyote (Nov 4, 2006)

sign me up for the MM Arc XR-E !


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 4, 2006)

Great mods!

Do you think those CREE leds can fit on a L2P or L2T? Any idea as to how the beam / reflector combination would look?

Thanks!


----------



## x2x3x2 (Nov 4, 2006)

why XR-E in the Arc instead of the L0P?


----------



## marcdilnutt (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow! I am definitely in for one of these.
Marc


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 4, 2006)

x2x3x2 said:


> why XR-E in the Arc instead of the L0P?



The LOP reflector is all wrong for the Cree, Trust me, I tried. The reflector I cut on the Arc is 8mm deep. This Mod is really unreal in person. It has much more throw than my Luxeon version and puts out alot more light too. 

I updated the original post with some better pictures of comparisons.


----------



## Robban (Nov 4, 2006)

What kind of run time can one expect from this, roughly. I'd calculate it myself but I sorta suck at that stuff since I've never dealt with it.


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 4, 2006)

Robban said:


> What kind of run time can one expect from this, roughly. I'd calculate it myself but I sorta suck at that stuff since I've never dealt with it.



This 1 watt version will give 30-55 minutes (depending on how you use it) from a Sayno 900mA NiMH cell, and 3-6 hours on the low setting depending on what drive I set it to. 

When the light is room temp. it draws about 1 amp and when it get to it's peak operating temp it draws 1.5 amps from the cell because it compensates for the loss of efficiency when warm. In other words, short uses will yield longer accumilative runtimes.


----------



## cloud (Nov 4, 2006)

nice work there MM


----------



## bwm (Nov 4, 2006)

looks good. 

Your beamshot states P3 was used which from your post has a WC tint. Have you done anything with the P2 brightness WG tint emitters yet and if so how is the tint?

Have you any info on what the xre beam is like in an unmodified arc aaa reflector?


Brian


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 4, 2006)

bwm said:


> Your beamshot states P3 was used which from your post has a WC tint. Have you done anything with the P2 brightness WG tint emitters yet and if so how is the tint?



I haven't really done much with the P2's yet except destroy a few and sell a few. I think I have 1 left.



bwm said:


> Have you any info on what the xre beam is like in an unmodified arc aaa reflector?



A big ugly donut hole.


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 4, 2006)

The new sign-up thread is here


----------



## jch79 (Nov 4, 2006)

Way to go Eric :thumbsup: I had a feeling you were going to be able to do it!
john


----------

